# Help form 80 attachment



## melinscotland (Jul 31, 2010)

Please help I can't remember how I filled out then Attached the for 80 to visa. I need to do another one now . When I type on it it comes up but how do I attach it ? I have accessed my attachments and there is an option to brows but as I can't save any data on this form and I'm not allowed to save it how can I attach it ? Advice ??


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2011)

melinscotland said:


> Please help I can't remember how I filled out then Attached the for 80 to visa. I need to do another one now . When I type on it it comes up but how do I attach it ? I have accessed my attachments and there is an option to brows but as I can't save any data on this form and I'm not allowed to save it how can I attach it ? Advice ??


You have two options:

1. Either print it out, fill it out by hand, then scan it and attach.
OR
2. Fill it out, print it at once (it won't allow saving), sign it where required, then scan it and attach.

Best of luck!!!


----------



## melinscotland (Jul 31, 2010)

I don't have a scanner


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2011)

melinscotland said:


> I don't have a scanner


Well in Pakistan we have these 'photocopy' shops that also have a scanner. They charge a fee for each page but get the job done...


----------



## melinscotland (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks for advice . I have fill it out and printed and signed it . My friend is scanning it then emailing it to me to attach ! What a carry on you should just be able to fill it out and subbmitt it .


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2011)

melinscotland said:


> Thanks for advice . I have fill it out and printed and signed it . My friend is scanning it then emailing it to me to attach ! What a carry on you should just be able to fill it out and subbmitt it .


EXACTLY my thoughts when I was filling these things out. With the whole 'electronic application' thingy, WHY do they want us to fill in any paper based forms??? And why ask us to fill in the SAME information in slightly more detail in the paper form? Why not ask it all in one place online???

Along these lines, would you mind if I amused you with some 'insider', 'geeky' humor?? Classic WTF: The Fully Automated Manual System - The Daily WTF

The WTF here means "Worse Then Failure" btw. Just more geeky humor for ya


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

melinscotland said:


> Please help I can't remember how I filled out then Attached the for 80 to visa. I need to do another one now . When I type on it it comes up but how do I attach it ? I have accessed my attachments and there is an option to brows but as I can't save any data on this form and I'm not allowed to save it how can I attach it ? Advice ??


U can also use higher version of adobe writer n print with the help of that...

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

you have to print it cos you have to sign it. you can not sign it without printing it right..


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2011)

And once you've printed it you can't send it without first scanning it...


----------



## melinscotland (Jul 31, 2010)

Great hopefully get it sorted today . You would think you could Just electronically sign ..... Anyway thanks guys


----------



## tian (Feb 25, 2011)

melinscotland said:


> Please help I can't remember how I filled out then Attached the for 80 to visa. I need to do another one now . When I type on it it comes up but how do I attach it ? I have accessed my attachments and there is an option to brows but as I can't save any data on this form and I'm not allowed to save it how can I attach it ? Advice ??


Need to ask you question. Did your case officer request you specifically for form 80 or when they asked for PC we need to fill out form 80 too?

thank you and good luck with visa


----------



## melinscotland (Jul 31, 2010)

On the march 18th email I was asked to fill out a new form 80 aswell as Medicals police checks . The new form 80 is slightly more in depth than the previous one I filled out . hope that helps mel x


----------



## tian (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks Mel..


----------



## melinscotland (Jul 31, 2010)

No worries ! Good luck x


----------

